# The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Dezember 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

						Obwohl die Witcher-Serie auf Netflix generell gut ankommt, ist das Kostüm-Design der Nilfgaard-Rüstung ein Grund zur Kritik für viele Fans. Nun hat sich der Kostüm-Designer der Rüstung zu Wort gemeldet und erklärt seine Design-Entscheidungen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Ähm wo genau ist das Problem?

Buch --> Schwarze Rüstung mit Sonnenemblem
Spiel --> Schwarze Rüstung mit vereinzelt goldenen Verzierungen
Film/Serie --> Schwarze Rüstung



Man kann sich auch über jeden Furz aufregen^^


----------



## Standeck (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Kann mir ein witcher Fan mal bitte den Plot am Anfang um renfri erklären. Das ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.


----------



## Hoonig (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Standeck schrieb:


> Kann mir ein witcher Fan mal bitte den Plot am Anfang um renfri erklären. Das ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.



die ganze Serie ergibt keinen Sinn


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Ja, ich find auch die Serie ist ziemlich Chaotisch, mit den ganzen Zeitsprüngen, zwischen einzelnen Folgen liegen teilweise Jahrzehnte, während keiner der Akteure irgendwie sichtlich altert oder jünger aussieht, auch wenn der Hexer und die Magier länger leben bzw wenig altern, sollte das doch zumindest für die anderen normalsterblichen gelten.

An und für sich find ich die Serie toll und Henry Cevil ist ein erstaunlich guter Hexer, nach den anfänglichen Zweifeln bei der besetzung, aber die Serie ist sehr Chaotisch.

Da find ich das Aussehen der Nilfgaarder Rüstungen noch das kleinste Übel.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



> Aslam erklärt, wie er sich schließlich für ein düsteres Design  entschied: "Diese Rüstung wird eigentlich als schwarze Rüstung mit einem  Sonnenmotiv beschrieben. Es wäre leicht gewesen, sie in eine solche  mittelalterliche oder Renaissance-Rüstung zu verwandeln. *Aber ich  dachte, es würde nicht ausreichen, um die dunkle und beängstigende Macht  der Nilfgaard-Armee auszudrücken.*"



Lol, man könnte meinen der Designer hätte bei den Nilfgardern fucking HdR Mordor-Orks vor Augen gehabt, als er die Rüstungen entworfen hat.

Nilfgard ist ein Großreich, in vielen Belangen in etwa grob vergleichbar mit dem römischen Imperium und in vielen gesellschaftlichen Belangen sogar wesentlich kultivierter als die Nordreiche.
Und ja, in den Nordreichen gibt es eine gewisse Angst vor Nilfgard, die ruht aber hauptsächlich von der enormen militärische Macht Nilfgards her, der die nördlichen Reiche nur deshalb wiederstanden weil sie ihre Differenzen und Ränke immer irgendwie am Ende kurzeitig schafften zu pausieren und Nilfgard geschlossen abzuwehren.
Grundsätzlich aber ist Nilfgard nicht bösartiger, oder "finsterer", als die Nordreiche, ehr sogar das Gegenteil, nachdem was die Bücher so über Nilfgard preisgeben ist es eigentlich sogar für seine Einwohner in den meisten Fällen ein lebenswerterer Ort, mit höherer Lebensqualität, als die Nordreiche, besonders wohl für Anderlinge, die in Nilfgard wesentlich weniger unter Ausgrenzung und Diskriminierung zu leiden haben.

Und da kann Aslam jetzt noch so viel seine Rüstungen verteidigen wie er möchte, seine Interpretation der Nilfgarder Rüstungen bleibt trotzdem völlig missglückt. Die Rüstungen passen nicht zu Nilfgard, sie wirken in ihrer Wirkung plump, drücken nicht aus das man es bei Nilfgard mit einem mächtigen und kultivierten Imperium zu tun hat, sondern ehr als hätten die Nilfgarder eben mal bei den HdR-Orks angefragt ob man sich deren Rüstungen ausborgen kann, um auch ja möglichst fies und böse zu wirken.

Was wie geschrieben überhaupt nicht zu Nilfgard passt, weil der Herr Aslam beim entwerfen schlicht die klassische schwarz / weiß Sicht vor Augen hatte und damit schon gar nicht verstanden zu hat das im Witcher Universum Nilfgard nicht "die Bösen" sind (es gibt die "die Bösen" im Witcher Universum faktisch fast nicht im klassischen Sinne), sondern schlicht eine Partei welche aus Sicht der Nordreiche als "die Bösen" dargestellt wird.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Standeck schrieb:


> Kann mir ein witcher Fan mal bitte den Plot am Anfang um renfri erklären. Das ergibt für mich irgendwie keinen Sinn.



Das ist die Umsetzung einer Kurzgeschichte, die als solche kaum Bezug zum großen Handlungsrahmen hat, aber dazu dient, ein Stimmungsbild der Welt zu zeichnen und ein prägendes Ereignis im Leben Geralts zu zeigen. Renfri ist eigentlich eine Adelige, aber gewissermaßen mit einem Fluch geboren wurde, sie trägt sozusagen Chaos in sich. Der Magier Stregobor beschließt (zusammen mit ihrer Schwiegermutter) kurzerhand, sie töten zu lassen - wer hier ein wenig an eine düstere Variante von Schneewittchen denkt, ist auf dem richtigen Weg

Die Ironie der Geschichte ist, dass Renfris düstere Seite, wäre sie weiter behütet aufgewachsen, womöglich unter Kontrolle gewesen wäre. Aber durch den Anschlag, den sie knapp überlebt, gerät ihr Leben aus den Fugen und muss, um zu überleben, Dinge tun, die ihre dunkle Seite so weit verstärken, bis sie irgendwann wirklich ein Monster ist. Aber selbst dann steckt hinter der brutalen "Räuberprinzessin" immer noch das verletzte, verratene Kind, dass sie nicht sein durfte.

Die Frage, die hier - und immer wieder in den Geschichten - aufgeworfen wird ist, wer das größere Monster ist: Renfri, die so ist, wie sie geboren und durch die Ereignisse gemacht wurde? Oder Stregobor, der praktisch auf einem Kreuzzug ist, Kinder zu töten, die unter der "Dunklen Sonne" geboren wurden? Renfris Schwiegermutter, der das Kind ihrer Vorgängerin ohnehin ein Dorn im Auge ist?

Auch geht es darum, was gerechtfertigt ist, wenn man sich selbst im Recht wähnt. Das zieht sich ebenfalls durch die ganze Handlung - selbst die Nilfgaarder glauben ja, sie dienten einem höheren und guten Zweck, während sie sich anschicken, die ganze Welt brutal zu unterjochen. Geralt will sich dieser Frage nicht stellen und in allem neutral bleiben, aber das Schicksal hat ihn nun einmal als Beschützer von Ciri vorgesehen, deren Bedeutung ihn zwingt, sich zu positionieren.


----------



## azzih (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Hoonig schrieb:


> die ganze Serie ergibt keinen Sinn



Tut sie schon, nur setzt sie eventuell vom Zuschauer zu viel Hintergrundwissen voraus. Man muss halt auch wissen, das die Serie den Spagat macht, die Kurzgeschichten aus den Büchern mit der notwendiger Charakterentwicklung der Hauptpersonen sowie der Ciri Rahmenhandlung alles in eine Staffel zu pressen. 

Fand das war interessant gemacht. Allerdings hätte man die Zeitsprünge wohl irgendwie besser einführen oder erklären müssen. Aber im Prinzip hat jede Folge und Kurzgeschichte ihre Berechtigung, weil sie ein Puzzleteil darstellt der erklärt warum die Hauptcharaktere in bestimmten Situationen so handeln wie sie es tun und was ihre Motivation ist.
Selbst diese Renfri Story, die alleine erstmal wenig Zusammenhang zur Hauptstory hat erklärt viele Dinge. Geralts Misstrauen Hexern gegenüber, sein Ruf als "Schlächter von Blaviken", sein Unwillen sich irgendwo einzumischen/ sich positionieren zu wollen etc. Und natürlich die innere Verpflichtung sein Versagen in diesem Fall wieder gut zu machen indem er ähnlichen Frauen hilft (Ciri, dieser verwandelten Styge etc.)

Finde das schon ne interessante Art Charaktere in ner Serie aufzubauen und zu erklären.


----------



## elmobank (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Was evtl. einige vergessen, ist die Tatsache, dass es sich hierbei um die Vorgeschichte vom The Witcher handelt, zumindest wenn man die Spiele betrachtet.
Ich selber habe die Bücher noch nicht gelesen, sind aber schon geordert.

Das einzige was ich wirklich bemängeln möchte sind die fiesen Zeitsprünge, das hätte man etwas besser machen sollen.

Ansonst habe ich an der Serie nix weiter aus zu setzen und freu mich auf die weiteren Staffeln.

Wenn sich jemand über so eine Kleinigkeit wie die Optik eines Kostüms, hier eine Rüstung, aufregen muss, dann sollten sich die Regieheinis freuen, dann ist die Serie so gut, das man schon nach irgendetwas suchen muss und sei es noch so klein...


----------



## Bongripper666 (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Einfach irre, über was sich Leute heutzutage aufregen können. Das sind keine Fans, sondern Wichtigtuer.
Irgendwann führt dieses Verhalten noch dazu, dass solche Projekte erst gar nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Habe mir jetzt mal die erste Folge angesehen. Also wie jemand der weder Bücher noch Spiele kennt mit der Serie irgendetwas anfangen soll, ist mir aktuell ein Rätsel  
Ich selbst kenne nur die Spiele, diese aber sehr gut, war trotzdem ziemlich lange verwirrt bis ich mal halbwegs durchgeblickt hab. Dann gab es ein paar AHA-Momente und am Ende habe ich mich über die fetzigen Schwertkampfeinlagen gefreut  Qualitativ wirkte das erste Drittel relativ bescheiden dann wurde es gefühlt besser. Inhaltlich bin ich jetzt mal gespannt was kommt. Könnte jetzt aber nicht großartig negativ schimpfen, schon gar nicht über irgendwelche Rüstungen. Wer will findet ja immer ein Haar in der Suppe.


----------



## AzRa-eL (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Ich weiß nicht wie sehr das Echauffieren über die Nilfgarder Rüstung mit ihrer Beschreibung in den Büchern zusammenhängt. Mir jedenfalls, als jemand der allein durch die Spiele und Comics an das Witcher-Universum herangeführt wurde, fielen die Rüstungen jetzt nicht sonderlich störend auf. Auf der anderen Seite bin ich sehr froh darüber, dass Geralts Rüstung gut umgesetzt wurde, und stark an die Start-Rüstung von The Witcher 3 angelehnt ist.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: KostÃ¼m-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-RÃ¼stung*



> Neben der Optik der Rüstung musste sich der Kostüm-Designer auch um die Bewegungsfreiheit und die Stabilität Gedanken machen, was schwieriger wurde als zuvor gedacht.


Über Bewegungsfreiheit und Stabilität haben sich Rüstungsschmiede des Mittelalters und der Neuzeit schon genügend Gedanken gemacht, man muß nur ins Museum gehen und das was man da findet kopieren...
Oder versuchen den Harnisch neu zu erfinden.



> Aslam erklärt, wie er sich schließlich für ein düsteres Design entschied: "Diese Rüstung wird eigentlich als schwarze Rüstung mit einem Sonnenmotiv beschrieben. Es wäre leicht gewesen, sie in eine solche mittelalterliche oder Renaissance-Rüstung zu verwandeln. Aber ich dachte, es würde nicht ausreichen, um die dunkle und beängstigende Macht der Nilfgaard-Armee auszudrücken."


Ach so, eine möglichst freakige Rüstung damit die bösen auch böse aussehen?
Kann man machen, wurde früher bei billigen Fantasy Serien wie der Conan Serie mit Ralph Möller auch gemacht.
Ist halt blöd das sowas seit dem Herrn der Ringe von Peter Jackson und GoT einfach nur noch billig und peinlich wirkt...

Eigentlich ist sowas schon out seitdem George Lucas die Rüstungen der Sturmtruppen für seine Arme der Finsternis geschaffen hat. 
Die funktioniert sogar trotz fröhlicher weisser Farbe dank dem "gesichtslosen" Helm und der Uniformität ausgezeichnet um eine gesichtslose Horde zu schaffen.

Wenn es Netflics natürlich darum ging mit einer Rüstung im Hodensack/Peniskopf Design die Armee der Milfguards als Ausgeburt des Patriachats zu enttarnen... 
...dann hätten sie besser nicht die Farbe schwarz gewählt, sondern alte weisse Säcke daraus gemacht. 
Nilfgaardian armor from The Witcher TV series. : witcher


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Wurde der Kerl nicht nach Staffel 1 rausgeworfen und in Staffel 2 werden die Kostüme von jemand anderem gemacht?
Wen dem so ist, dann fände ich es etwas unnötig, jetzt noch die Design-Entscheidungen zu verteidigen. Das ist ja quasi das Eingeständnis seitens der Produktion, dass das nicht zufriedenstellend gelaufen ist.

Ich fand die Kostüme der Nilfgaarder jetzt auch nicht besonders toll, das steht für mich an der Liste der Kritikpunkte aber eher weiter unten.

Was mich eher stört ist, dass er mit seiner Aussage eigentlich zeigt, dass er sich nicht vernünftig mit der Story und der Welt auseinander gesetzt hat. Wenn es eine besonders auffallende Tatsache in den Büchern gibt, dann das es weder die "Guten" noch die "Bösen" in der Welt von The Witcher gibt. Keine Seite (oder Fraktion) bekleckert sich im Verlauf der Geschichte mit Ruhm. Es gibt auch nur wenige Charaktere denen man eine "weiße Weste" attestieren könnte.

 Die meisten Nilfgaarder sehen in Staffel 1 aber mehr wie Orks oder irgendwelche Dämonen aus, die man sich aus anderen Fantasy Filmen geklaut hat. Anders als in der Serie dargestellt, sind die Nilfgaarder aber nicht das "Böse" wie man es aus HdR oder ähnlichem kennt. Sie sind einfach nur ein Kaiserreich mit expansionistischen Tendenzen. Sie kämpfen weder unehrenhafter oder brutaler als die nördlichen Königreiche. Auch die massakrieren Unschuldige in Unmengen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken (was in den Büchern auch oft ziemlich deutlich dargestellt wird).


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: KostÃ¼m-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-RÃ¼stung*



Alreech schrieb:


> Über Bewegungsfreiheit und Stabilität haben sich Rüstungsschmiede des Mittelalters und der Neuzeit schon genügend Gedanken gemacht, man muß nur ins Museum gehen und das was man da findet kopieren...



Man kann Materialien und Fertigungsverfahren des Mittelalters und der Neuzeit nicht einfach kopieren. Das waren entweder langwierig gefertigte Maßanfertigungen für den Rittersmann oder Massenprodukte, die in unzähligen Werkstätten mit ordentlich Vorlauf gefertigt wurden. Und das Ergebnis war darauf ausgelegt, von darin geübten Profi-Soldaten getragen zu werden.
Das kann ein Kostümbildner nicht einfach nachbauen. Er muss etwas entwerfen, dass *so aussieht* wie eine Rüstung, aber in der Requisitenwerkstatt schnell und in ausreichender Menge gefertigt und von Komparsen den lieben langen Drehtag getragen werden kann, während sie auf ihre Stichworte warten.



> Ist halt blöd das sowas seit dem Herrn der Ringe von Peter Jackson und GoT einfach nur noch billig und peinlich wirkt...



Nur das die HdR-Verfilmung ungefähr das vierfache Budget und drei Jahre Zeit für die Pre-Production hatte und trotzdem stellenweise trotzdem schwer nach LARP oder Mad Max (nur ohne Reifenteile) aussah. 

Und in GoT gab es Geschmacksverirrungen wie die Rüstung der Unsullied, mit denen man in keinem BDSM-Club störend auffallen würde. Oder noch 'ne lederne Schirmmütze dazu und es wäre die größte Scorpions-Coverband der Welt. 



> Wenn es Netflics natürlich darum ging mit einer Rüstung im Hodensack/Peniskopf Design die Armee der Milfguards als Ausgeburt des Patriachats zu enttarnen...



Wieso, die Nilfgaarder sind der Geschichte doch die Dickheads. Das passt also.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Für Leute die weder Bücher noch Spiele kennen, ist die Serie ziemlich überladen. Das ist ein ziemlicher Minuspunkt, weil sich die Showrunner ganz offensichtlich auf den Cast verlassen. Was tatsächlich funktioniert. Ich war sehr sehr skeptisch, ob Henry Cavill und der Rest des Casts das wuppen können.

Aber das Ergebnis hat mich überzeugt. Cavill mag nicht so aussehen, aber der Typ ist ein größerer Nerd als 95 Prozent der User in diesem Würstchenforum. Was mich wirklich überzeugt hat, in der Serie gibt es das erste Mal seit Troja von 2004 wieder glaubwürdige Schwertkämpfe. Also nicht der Blödsinn von GoT, wo die Ritter auf die Waffe des Gegners zielen, sondern echte Kämpfe, wo der Schwertträger die Lücke sucht und töten will. Der Choreograph war Stuntman bei Troja und hat offensichtlich viel gelernt.

Leider wird Netflix in der zweiten Staffel Gewalt, Sex und strong language wie immer zurück fahren. Die Rüstungen interessieren mich ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich. Das war bei Herr der Ringe anders, aber da hat Weeta einen so unglaublich guten Job geleistet, dass es für ewig ein Meilenstein der Filmgeschichte sein wird.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Wurde der Kerl nicht nach Staffel 1 rausgeworfen und in Staffel 2 werden die Kostüme von jemand anderem gemacht?


Ja, ist schon bestätigt.


Zum Thema: Katastrophe, sowohl die Rüstung an sich als auch die Begründung. Thema komplett verfehlt, daher auch zurecht gefeuert. Schade um die Serie.




> Was mich wirklich überzeugt hat, in der Serie gibt es das erste Mal seit Troja von 2004 wieder glaubwürdige Schwertkämpfe. Also nicht der Blödsinn von GoT, wo die Ritter auf die Waffe des Gegners zielen, sondern echte Kämpfe, wo der Schwertträger die Lücke sucht und töten will. Der Choreograph war Stuntman bei Troja und hat offensichtlich viel gelernt.


Betrifft aber nur Geralts Schwertkämpfe, da bin ich völlig bei dir. Alle anderen Kämpfe und gerade die großen Schlachtszenen sind richtig schlecht gemacht.

Übrigens lustig, dass du GoT erwähnst. Der Schwertkampf-Choreograph von The Witcher ist Vladimír Furdík. Der hat nicht nur den Weißen Wanderer in GoT in Staffel 6 und 7 gespielt, sondern war in mehreren GoT-Episoden auch als Stuntman im Einsatz... 



> Leider wird Netflix in der zweiten Staffel Gewalt, Sex und strong language wie immer zurück fahren.


Welche Sexszenen? Eigentlich werden nur ab und zu mal weibliche Brüste gezeigt - damit man weibliche Brüste sehen kann.


----------



## azzih (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Was mich eher stört ist, dass er mit seiner Aussage eigentlich zeigt, dass er sich nicht vernünftig mit der Story und der Welt auseinander gesetzt hat. Wenn es eine besonders auffallende Tatsache in den Büchern gibt, dann das es weder die "Guten" noch die "Bösen" in der Welt von The Witcher gibt. Keine Seite (oder Fraktion) bekleckert sich im Verlauf der Geschichte mit Ruhm. Es gibt auch nur wenige Charaktere denen man eine "weiße Weste" attestieren könnte.
> 
> Die meisten Nilfgaarder sehen in Staffel 1 aber mehr wie Orks oder irgendwelche Dämonen aus, die man sich aus anderen Fantasy Filmen geklaut hat. Anders als in der Serie dargestellt, sind die Nilfgaarder aber nicht das "Böse" wie man es aus HdR oder ähnlichem kennt. Sie sind einfach nur ein Kaiserreich mit expansionistischen Tendenzen. Sie kämpfen weder unehrenhafter oder brutaler als die nördlichen Königreiche. Auch die massakrieren Unschuldige in Unmengen ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken (was in den Büchern auch oft ziemlich deutlich dargestellt wird).



Denke das wird in Staffel 2 noch deutlich anders dargestellt werden. In Staffel 1 weiss der Zuschauer ja nicht wirklich wer Nilfgaard ist und warum die Krieg führen und was die Motivation dafür ist. Das sollte aber mit fortlaufender Story mehr Facetten bekommen.
Die Witcher Spiele hingegen fokussieren sich ja von Anfang an auf die nördlichen Königreiche und man bekommt drum herum immer direkt mit wie da die Lage ist mit Armut, religiösen Extremisten, Hexenverfolgung,  Verfolgung von Anderlingen, Könige und Adlige die fast alle Dreck am Stecken haben.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: KostÃ¼m-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-RÃ¼stung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann Materialien und Fertigungsverfahren des Mittelalters und der Neuzeit nicht einfach kopieren. Das waren entweder langwierig gefertigte Maßanfertigungen für den Rittersmann oder Massenprodukte, die in unzähligen Werkstätten mit ordentlich Vorlauf gefertigt wurden. Und das Ergebnis war darauf ausgelegt, von darin geübten Profi-Soldaten getragen zu werden.
> Das kann ein Kostümbildner nicht einfach nachbauen. Er muss etwas entwerfen, dass *so aussieht* wie eine Rüstung, aber in der Requisitenwerkstatt schnell und in ausreichender Menge gefertigt und von Komparsen den lieben langen Drehtag getragen werden kann, während sie auf ihre Stichworte warten.


Und das Requisite muss dann wie ein aus einem Hodensack geschnitten aussehen ? 

So eine verschrumpelte Struktur auf die Oberfläche zu bekommen ist aufwendiger als einfach einen glatten Kürsass aus eine Plastikplatte zu pressen und den schwarz zu lackieren.
Kettengewebe für den Rest gibt es auch schon als Halbzeug zu kaufen.
Für 90% der Komparsen die im Hintergrund rumstehen und nur kurz im Bild sind dürfte das reichen.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Was mich wirklich überzeugt hat, in der Serie gibt es das erste Mal seit Troja von 2004 wieder glaubwürdige Schwertkämpfe. Also nicht der Blödsinn von GoT, wo die Ritter auf die Waffe des Gegners zielen, sondern echte Kämpfe, wo der Schwertträger die Lücke sucht und töten will.


Wobei das "nicht auf den Gegner zielen" beim Bühnenfechten ja durchaus seine Berechtigung hat.
Es dürfte so gut wie keine Schauspieler geben die mehr als Bühnenfechten können, und die Rüstungen dürften in den seltesten Fällen genügen Schutz bieten wenn was schief geht.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, ist schon bestätigt.
> 
> 
> Zum Thema: Katastrophe, sowohl die Rüstung an sich als auch die Begründung. Thema komplett verfehlt, daher auch zurecht gefeuert. Schade um die Serie.
> ...



Hups,

ich meinte nudity, nicht Sex. Lost in translation.

Fellschwanz äh Furdik hat doch den White Walker in Hartheim/Hardhome gespielt, der sich mit Jon Schnee duelliert hat, oder? Das war meiner Meinung nach auch der einzig echte Kampf in der Serie. Neben „Rains of Castamere“ auch die beste Folge aller 7 Staffeln.

@Alreech,

das ist richtig. Bei Troja erlitten Pitt aber primär Eric Bana einige Wunden davon. Man muss sich vielleicht erinnern, 2004 waren Emmerich (Regie), Benioff (ja, DER GoT-Benioff beim Drehbuch), Horner (Musik) sowie Pitt, Bana und quasi der halbe Cast der Nebenrollen auf dem Zenit ihrer Karriere.

So einen Pitt - heute wäre das wohl Chris Hemsworth oder Chris Pratt oder Chris Evens oder Jesus Chris - würde man heute von eine Double spielen und digital verwunden lassen. Also großes Kompliment an Henry Cavill, der hat nämlich alle Schwertkämpfe alleine gemacht.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Alreech schrieb:


> Und das Requisite muss dann wie ein aus einem Hodensack geschnitten aussehen ?



Ich bin ernstaunt, wie extrovertiert du mit der Textur deiner Hodensäcke umgehst, muss aber anmerken, dass das nicht meine erste Assoziation war.  

Meine erster Gedanke war eher: "Okay, dieser Tüll ist zwar ein Stilmittel einiger spätmittelalterlicher/frühneuzeitlicher Kleidungen, aber warum zur Hölle sollte man *Rüstungen* damit überziehen? Die sollen doch möglichst glatt sein, damit Hiebe abgleiten?"



> So eine verschrumpelte Struktur auf die Oberfläche zu bekommen ist aufwendiger als einfach einen glatten Kürsass aus eine Plastikplatte zu pressen und den schwarz zu lackieren.



Strukturiertes Gewebe kommt an laufenden Metern aus der Maschine. Aber Kürasse aus Kunststoff erkennt man sofort als solche; spätestens dann, wenn der Träger sich darin bewegt. Zudem muss ein Kürass aus Kunststoff sogar *stärker* ausgeführt sein als einer aus Stahlblech, wenn man nicht gerade Verstärkungskanten einbauen will, die doch etwas auffällig wären - sprich, noch beschwerlicher zu tragen oder noch bescheuerter aussehend.

Die Idee einer eng anliegenden Montur ist schon gar nicht dumm, wenn man auf beschwerliche Rüstungsteile verzichten und schnell große Stückzahlen produzieren will. Aber eine etwas weniger extravagante Textur, eventuell an Lamellenpanzer angelehnt, wäre sicherlich sinnvoll gewesen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Wo Du es ansprichst, Mahoy, Rüstungen sind überhaupt geschichtlich sehr interessant. Weil sie quasi DAS Gegenargument für (oder gegen?) alle die Leute sind, die behaupten, es müsse doch immer Beweise geben für Geschichte, die nicht sooo alt ist.

Von den italienischen Condottieri, die über die besten Plattenrüstungen des endenden Mittelalters verfügten, existieren weltweit nur noch etwa zwei Dutzend vollständige Rüstungen. In der Hochzeit, die je nach Historiker 50-150 Jahre betrug, wurden zwischen 20.000-30.000 Rüstungen pro Jahr gefertigt! Von der Lorica Segmentata, dem römische Schienenpanzer, existiert rund 1.500 Jahre später kein einziges Modell mehr. Es geht sogar soweit, dass der lateinische Name eine Erfindung von Schriftgelehrten des 16ten Jahrhunderts ist. Obwohl das Römische Reich wohl in seiner Aktenbesessenheit erst vom 12jährigen Reich abgelöst wurde.


----------



## tallantis (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Keine Ahnung, der Designer muss sich verteidigen, um sich nicht komplett zum Fraß vorzuwerfen, aber die Rüstungen verfehlen einfach komplett das Edle eines Königreichs, wie es Nilfgaard nun mal ist. Die Ritter sehen nicht aus wie Kämpfer, sondern wie Hau-drauf-Trupps. Keine Schilde, nur die komischen verformten Schwerter und Äxte. Ich glaube sie haben hier Nilfgaard mit der Wild Hunt verwechselt. Neben dem Triss cast allerdings der einzige komplette Flopp in einer insgesamt ausgezeichneten Serie.


----------



## Alreech (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



tallantis schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, der Designer muss sich verteidigen, um sich nicht komplett zum Fraß vorzuwerfen, aber die Rüstungen verfehlen einfach komplett das Edle eines Königreichs, wie es Nilfgaard nun mal ist. Die Ritter sehen nicht aus wie Kämpfer, sondern wie Hau-drauf-Trupps. Keine Schilde, nur die komischen verformten Schwerter und Äxte. Ich glaube sie haben hier Nilfgaard mit der Wild Hunt verwechselt. Neben dem Triss cast allerdings der einzige komplette Flopp in einer insgesamt ausgezeichneten Serie.


Keine Schilde macht nur Sinn mit guten Rüstungen (und selbst da sind Schilde zusätzlich zur Rüstung z.B. gegen Bolzen und Pfeile sinnvoll).
Gegen gute Rüstungen sind aber Schwerter weniger effektiv als Äxte, Streitkolben oder Kriegshämmer...
Passt also alles nicht zusammen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (30. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Ich gebe Dir bei Triss Recht. In den Büchern im Gegensatz zu den Spielen ist Triss‘ Haarfarbe als „Kastanienbraun“ beschrieben. Da Sapkowski aber nicht grad ein Meister der Sprache ist, ist nicht ganz klar ob er das Rotbraun junger Kastanien oder das satte Dunkelbraun alter Kastanien meint.

Ich vermute mal die Macher der Serie haben unterschätzt, dass viele Spieler das verliebte, unterwürfige Naivchen Triss gewählt haben, anstatt Yennefer, die viel eher zu seinem gebrochenen Mitläufer-Charakter (!) passt.

@Alreech, Sapkowski ist kein Tolkien. Er war nicht nur Soldat im 1. Weltkrieg, sondern auch sehr geschichts-affin. Gerade in Herr der Ringe bzw. dem Silmarillion wird das klar. Die Uruk-Hai haben lange Lanzen und Schwerter mit Dornen, um Pferde zu töten oder Reiter aus dem Sattel zu ziehen. Die Orks in der Belagerung von Gondor haben leichte Rüstungen und Kurzschwerter und Keulen, um bei einer Belagerung lange durchhalten zu können. Die Reiter von Rohan haben kurze, schwere Speere und kopflastige Äxte und Schwerter, um Gegner auf mittlere Distanz zu töten.

Da haben Leute gearbeitet, die sich wirklich auskannten. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum die Hobbit-Trilogie schon heute altmodisch aussieht, während ich und viele andere über das veraltete CGI hinweg sehen können.


----------



## Alreech (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bin ernstaunt, wie extrovertiert du mit der Textur deiner Hodensäcke umgehst, muss aber anmerken, dass das nicht meine erste Assoziation war.


man muss solche Assoziationen setzen damit sie sich festsetzen... 
Hab ich schon erwähnt das die Helme wie Penise aussehen ?



> Strukturiertes Gewebe kommt an laufenden Metern aus der Maschine. Aber Kürasse aus Kunststoff erkennt man sofort als solche; spätestens dann, wenn der Träger sich darin bewegt. Zudem muss ein Kürass aus Kunststoff sogar *stärker* ausgeführt sein als einer aus Stahlblech, wenn man nicht gerade Verstärkungskanten einbauen will, die doch etwas auffällig wären - sprich, noch beschwerlicher zu tragen oder noch bescheuerter aussehend.


Das Material muß bei den Statisten nur dick genug sein das es sich nicht biegt. 



> Die Idee einer eng anliegenden Montur ist schon gar nicht dumm, wenn man auf beschwerliche Rüstungsteile verzichten und schnell große Stückzahlen produzieren will. Aber eine etwas weniger extravagante Textur, eventuell an Lamellenpanzer angelehnt, wäre sicherlich sinnvoll gewesen.


Lamellenpanzer nach römischer Vorlage hätte dann dafür gesorgt das Nilfgard mehr wie Rom rüberkommt.
Ob die aber billiger geworden wären als das Zeug was jetzt in der Serie ist... ?


----------



## Alreech (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Von den italienischen Condottieri, die über die besten Plattenrüstungen des endenden Mittelalters verfügten, existieren weltweit nur noch etwa zwei Dutzend vollständige Rüstungen. In der Hochzeit, die je nach Historiker 50-150 Jahre betrug, wurden zwischen 20.000-30.000 Rüstungen pro Jahr gefertigt! Von der Lorica Segmentata, dem römische Schienenpanzer, existiert rund 1.500 Jahre später kein einziges Modell mehr. Es geht sogar soweit, dass der lateinische Name eine Erfindung von Schriftgelehrten des 16ten Jahrhunderts ist. Obwohl das Römische Reich wohl in seiner Aktenbesessenheit erst vom 12jährigen Reich abgelöst wurde.


NaJa, 400 vs 1700 Jahre + eine Völkerwanderung... das so viele Rüstungen aus der Zeit ab 1500 erhalten sind hängt auch damit zusammen da es seit damals in Europa keine solchen großen Umwälzungen gab.
Zum größten Teil wurden die Rüstungen auch noch lange für zeremonielle Dienste verwendet.
Die Schweizer Garde z.B. hat ja bis vor kurzen auch noch uralte Helme und Rüstungen verwendet (wobei mich nicht wundern würde wenn unter dem alten Zeug Kevlar getragen wurde...)
Swiss Guard - Wikipedia


----------



## BojackHorseman (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*

Es gibt auch andere Beispiele. Vom Tiger H oder Tiger 1 gibt es nur zwei funktionsfähige Modelle. Gleiches gilt für viele Flugzeuge, die teilweise tausendfach produziert wurden.

Ich hab den Urheber vergessen, aber er sagte: „Soldaten im Frieden sind wie Schornsteine im Sommer.“ Zum Glück haben die allermeisten von uns nur Sommer erlebt.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Wo Du es ansprichst, Mahoy, Rüstungen sind überhaupt geschichtlich sehr interessant. Weil sie quasi DAS Gegenargument für (oder gegen?) alle die Leute sind, die behaupten, es müsse doch immer Beweise geben für Geschichte, die nicht sooo alt ist.
> 
> Von den italienischen Condottieri, die über die besten Plattenrüstungen des endenden Mittelalters verfügten, existieren weltweit nur noch etwa zwei Dutzend vollständige Rüstungen. In der Hochzeit, die je nach Historiker 50-150 Jahre betrug, wurden zwischen 20.000-30.000 Rüstungen pro Jahr gefertigt! Von der Lorica Segmentata, dem römische Schienenpanzer, existiert rund 1.500 Jahre später kein einziges Modell mehr. Es geht sogar soweit, dass der lateinische Name eine Erfindung von Schriftgelehrten des 16ten Jahrhunderts ist. Obwohl das Römische Reich wohl in seiner Aktenbesessenheit erst vom 12jährigen Reich abgelöst wurde.



Eine Erklärung dafür könnte - neben den Wirren der Geschichte selbst - auch sein, dass mittelalterliche Rüstungen sehr anfällig für Verschleiß und die Träger bzw. die Rüstkammer ständig am Ausbessern war. Rüstungen wurden nicht nur in Kämpfen beschädigt, sondern vom Tragen und vom Lagern. Das wird um so plausibler, wenn man bedenkt, dass welche Materialien verwendet wurden: Alles Natur, keine synthetischen Verbundstoffe. Witterung, die Ausdünstungen des Trägers, Mikroorganismen und Lagerung in nicht klimatisierten Räumen haben alles daran gesetzt, den Rüstungen zuzusetzen. Die dauerhaften Bestandteile wurden natürlich weiter verwertet - entweder für neue Rüstungen, aber auch für gänzlich andere Dinge.
Zudem war Recycling im Mittelalter und in der frühen Neuzeit paradoxerweise ein größeres Ding als heute; weil die benötigten Materialien nicht so gut verfügbar waren. Es gab schlichtweg kaum Interesse, obsolet gewordene Rüstungen aufzubewahren.



Alreech schrieb:


> Keine Schilde macht nur Sinn mit guten Rüstungen (und selbst da sind Schilde zusätzlich zur Rüstung z.B. gegen Bolzen und Pfeile sinnvoll).



Exakt. Keinen Schild zu verwenden macht genau in einem einzigen Fall Sinn: Wenn man keinen Arm frei hat, um einen zu tragen. Das ist mir besonders unverständlich, weil Schilde als Requisiten unglaublich gut zu fertigen sind (keine komplexe Struktur, eine Größe passt für alle, keine Passform, müssen keinen echten Kampf aushalten) und durch aufgemalte Wappen und Symbole einen ungeheuren Wiedererkennungswert haben. Mit Schert und Schild hätten auch die Nilfgaarder gleich viel mehr wie eine richtige Armee und weniger wie eine Knüppelgarde ausgesehen.



> Gegen gute Rüstungen sind aber Schwerter weniger effektiv als Äxte, Streitkolben oder Kriegshämmer...
> Passt also alles nicht zusammen.



Zumal in Fantasy-Filmen und -Serien zumeist Schwerter auftauchen, die damals eher nicht als Kriegswaffe oder allenfalls als Zweitwaffe gegolten hätten. Mittelalterliche Schwerter waren teilweise nur an der Spitze ordentlich scharf geschliffen, um damit zustoßen zu können, ansonsten dienten sie als Hiebwaffe. Von Infanterie geführt wurden die Klingen mit der Zeit immer länger gefertigt, um die Reichweite gegen Reiterei zu erhöhen.

Und grundsätzlich ist das Schwert nicht die erste Wahl für Massenheere. Zu teuer und aufwendig in Fertigung und Pflege, zu viel Ausbildungsaufwand, um es effektiv führen zu können. Spieße sind viel universeller gegen Infanterie und Reiterei, billiger zu fertigen und wo das spitze Ende hingehört begreift jeder Rekrut, selbst wenn er nicht von Kindesbeinen an als Kämpfer trainiert wurde.



Alreech schrieb:


> man muss solche Assoziationen setzen damit sie sich festsetzen...
> Hab ich schon erwähnt das die Helme wie Penise aussehen?



Ja, ebenso wie ich erwähnte, dass das durchaus passt, weil die Nilfgaarder die Dickheads der Geschichte sind. 
Abgesehen davon entspricht die Helmform durchaus real existierenden, deshalb kritisiere ich sie auch nicht.



> Das Material muss bei den Statisten nur dick genug sein das es sich nicht biegt.



Ich glaube, du hast eine komplett falsche Vorstellung davon, wie dick und schwer normales Plastik in Form eines Brustpanzers sein muss, damit er in Form bleibt - und wie bekloppt das aussehen würde. Natürlich gibt es Kunststoffe, welche eine mit Stahl vergleichbare Steifigkeit bei gleicher (oder sogar geringerer) Materialstärke haben, aber deren Verarbeitung wäre noch aufwendiger und teurer, als würde man mit Stahlblech arbeiten.



> Lamellenpanzer nach römischer Vorlage hätte dann dafür gesorgt das Nilfgard mehr wie Rom rüberkommt.
> Ob die aber billiger geworden wären als das Zeug was jetzt in der Serie ist... ?



Lamellenpanzer waren nicht exklusiv römisch und waren/sind *vergleichsweise* einfach und billig zu fertigen. Um so mehr, wenn es nur darum geht, eine daran angelehnte Struktur aufzutragen. Tatsächlich als solche gefertigt werden müssten nur Rüstungen, die von Akteuren in Zweikämpfen getragen werden - also dort, wo man im Detail sehen könnte, wie sich Rüstungsteile verschieben.


----------



## Alreech (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumal in Fantasy-Filmen und -Serien zumeist Schwerter auftauchen, die damals eher nicht als Kriegswaffe oder allenfalls als Zweitwaffe gegolten hätten. Mittelalterliche Schwerter waren teilweise nur an der Spitze ordentlich scharf geschliffen, um damit zustoßen zu können, ansonsten dienten sie als Hiebwaffe. Von Infanterie geführt wurden die Klingen mit der Zeit immer länger gefertigt, um die Reichweite gegen Reiterei zu erhöhen.
> 
> Und grundsätzlich ist das Schwert nicht die erste Wahl für Massenheere. Zu teuer und aufwendig in Fertigung und Pflege, zu viel Ausbildungsaufwand, um es effektiv führen zu können. Spieße sind viel universeller gegen Infanterie und Reiterei, billiger zu fertigen und wo das spitze Ende hingehört begreift jeder Rekrut, selbst wenn er nicht von Kindesbeinen an als Kämpfer trainiert wurde.


Schwerter sind vor allem eine Standeswaffe. Neben den Kosten ist es auch die nötige Übung die dafür sorgt das nur die Angehörigen der jeweiligen Kriegerschicht (Ritter, Samurai, ect...) diese Waffen tragen.
Zur Selbstverteidigung gegen Angreifer die meist nur mit Dolchen, Messer oder Knüppeln bewaffnet sind oder als Duellwaffe mit der man seine eigene Wehrhaftigkeit gegen Angriffe auf das eigenen Ansehen von sozial Gleichgestellten verteidigt sind Schwerter recht effektiv.



> Ich glaube, du hast eine komplett falsche Vorstellung davon, wie dick und schwer normales Plastik in Form eines Brustpanzers sein muss, damit er in Form bleibt - und wie bekloppt das aussehen würde. Natürlich gibt es Kunststoffe, welche eine mit Stahl vergleichbare Steifigkeit bei gleicher (oder sogar geringerer) Materialstärke haben, aber deren Verarbeitung wäre noch aufwendiger und teurer, als würde man mit Stahlblech arbeiten.


Zur Not kann man auf der Innenseite eine Struktur anbringen die dafür sorgt das der Kunsstoff in Form bleibt, es gibt genügen Halbzeug das z.B. eine hexagonale Wabenstruktur hat und sich für sowas eignet.
Ein Großteil der Rüstungen ist eh nie lange genug im Bild als das sowas auffallen würde.




> Lamellenpanzer waren nicht exklusiv römisch und waren/sind *vergleichsweise* einfach und billig zu fertigen. Um so mehr, wenn es nur darum geht, eine daran angelehnte Struktur aufzutragen. Tatsächlich als solche gefertigt werden müssten nur Rüstungen, die von Akteuren in Zweikämpfen getragen werden - also dort, wo man im Detail sehen könnte, wie sich Rüstungsteile verschieben.


Die römischen Lamellenpanzer mit langen Bändern sind schon was anderes als z.B. die Japanischen die aus vielen kleinen Lamellen bestanden haben.
Ist halt die Frage in welche Richtung Netflix mit dem Design von Niflgard gehen wollte: römisches Reich vs Japan vs Dickheads...


----------



## Mahoy (31. Dezember 2019)

*AW: The Witcher auf Netflix: Kostüm-Designer verteidigt kritisierte Nilfgaard-Rüstung*



Alreech schrieb:


> Schwerter sind vor allem eine Standeswaffe. Neben den Kosten ist es auch die nötige Übung die dafür sorgt das nur die Angehörigen der jeweiligen Kriegerschicht (Ritter, Samurai, ect...) diese Waffen tragen.



Das ist allerdings auch schwer zeit- und ortsabhängig und natürlich müsste man auch klären, was jeweils als Schwert durchgeht. Das Gladius wird als Schwert bezeichnet und war keine Standeswaffe, sondern die Standardwaffe der Legionäre und wurde eher wie ein größeres Stoß- und Haumesser in Formation und natürlich in Kombination mit dem Scutum eingesetzt. Im Zweikampf wäre eine so kurze und für ihre Länge recht schwere Waffe und auch der sperrige Scutum eher unpraktisch.

Gegen Ende des römischen Reiches wurden die Legionen häufiger in symmetrische Gefechte verwickelt, in denen die Formation öfter aufgebrochen wurde und sich der einzelne Legionär öfter Mann gegen Mann behaupten musste. Die neue Waffe war die Spatha, ein Vorgänger des späteren Breitschwerts, welches auch "industriell" gefertigt werden konnte.
Da hatte sich aber die römische Waffenproduktion schon seit Jahrhunderten professionalisiert und auch die Legionen bestanden inzwischen überwiegend aus Berufssoldaten, bei denen sich der höhere Trainingsaufwand lohnte. Für einen Legionär, der sich nach Ende seiner Dienstzeit (manchmal nur ein einziger Feldzug) wieder verabschiedet, wäre das gar nicht machbar gewesen.



> Die römischen Lamellenpanzer mit langen Bändern sind schon was anderes als z.B. die Japanischen die aus vielen kleinen Lamellen bestanden haben.
> Ist halt die Frage in welche Richtung Netflix mit dem Design von Niflgard gehen wollte: römisches Reich vs Japan vs Dickheads...



Die richtige Frage wäre doch gewesen, was Sapkowski im Sinn hatte. Und da waren die Nilfgaarder - abgesehen von ihrem Sendungsbewusstsein - kulturell nicht anders als ihre Nachbarn. Sprich, die hätten eigentlich die selben Rüstungen tragen müssen wie beispielsweise Citra, nur in anderen Farben.

Okay, Nilfgaard hat eventuell eine größere Zahl an Reisigen aufgestellt, um seine Schlagkraft gegenüber alle Anderen aufzustocken, da sich auch dort der Adel sicherlich nicht schneller vermehrt und waffenfähig wird als anderswo.
Aber damit wären wir wieder bei der Basisausstattung für Fußtruppen: Als Rüstung ein Steppwams, verstärkt im Bereich des Torsos, ggf. noch mit Arm und Beinschienen und Helm; als Bewaffnung entweder kurzer Spieß und Schild oder eine beidhändig geführte Langwaffe. Möglich wäre auch noch das sogenannte Falchion, eher eine Art Machete, die entweder als Zweitwaffe oder als Hauptwaffe (dann natürlich wieder mit Schild) geführt wurde.
Oder halt Fernkämpfer mit Pfeil und Bogen bzw. Wurfspießen oder Steinschleudern, je nachdem, welche Epoche und Region das Vorbild sein soll.

Aber nur mit so einer gezackten Machete wie in der Serie? Eher nicht.


----------

